# Money transfer



## Lanzarote G (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello. Any recommendations and advice regarding currency exchange company's. 
Thanks
Tony


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Have used Transferwise a lot recently and rate and service have been excellent , would recommend them .


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I use a London firm called Smart Currency exchange, can't fault them, there are umpteen firms all more or less the same.


----------



## Lanzarote G (Jul 14, 2014)

Hepa said:


> I use a London firm called Smart Currency exchange, can't fault them, there are umpteen firms all more or less the same.


Thanks Hepa


----------



## Lanzarote G (Jul 14, 2014)

maureen47 said:


> Have used Transferwise a lot recently and rate and service have been excellent , would recommend them .


Thanks maureen


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I used to use Moneycorp but got hacked off at getting much lower rates than the prevailing rate. I switched a year or two ago to https://www.currencyfair.com/
and find them swift, secure and efficient. It is a peer-to-peer currency exchange company. You transfer your chosen amount to them, set the rate you desire and wait for someone to exchange your currency for the one of your choice. If you're in a hurry you can exchange immediately for the current rate on offer or wait, and hope, for a better rate. The fee for this is a mere €3. I usually manage to exchange within a few tenths of the spot rate, way better than brokers or banks offer.


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Agree with Madliz,have used currencyfair many times great rates and very quick.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

amespana said:


> Agree with Madliz,have used currencyfair many times great rates and very quick.


Me too - I am another Currencyfair fan.


----------



## Lanzarote G (Jul 14, 2014)

Madliz said:


> I used to use Moneycorp but got hacked off at getting much lower rates than the prevailing rate. I switched a year or two ago to https://www.currencyfair.com/
> and find them swift, secure and efficient. It is a peer-to-peer currency exchange company. You transfer your chosen amount to them, set the rate you desire and wait for someone to exchange your currency for the one of your choice. If you're in a hurry you can exchange immediately for the current rate on offer or wait, and hope, for a better rate. The fee for this is a mere €3. I usually manage to exchange within a few tenths of the spot rate, way better than brokers or banks offer.


Thanks Madliz - that's really helpful
Regards
Tony


----------



## Lanzarote G (Jul 14, 2014)

amespana said:


> Agree with Madliz,have used currencyfair many times great rates and very quick.


Thanks


----------



## Lanzarote G (Jul 14, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> Me too - I am another Currencyfair fan.


Thanks


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Madliz said:


> I used to use Moneycorp but got hacked off at getting much lower rates than the prevailing rate. I switched a year or two ago to https://www.currencyfair.com/
> and find them swift, secure and efficient. It is a peer-to-peer currency exchange company. You transfer your chosen amount to them, set the rate you desire and wait for someone to exchange your currency for the one of your choice. If you're in a hurry you can exchange immediately for the current rate on offer or wait, and hope, for a better rate. The fee for this is a mere €3. I usually manage to exchange within a few tenths of the spot rate, way better than brokers or banks offer.


Agree Currency fair are the best I've seen. Although I don't think you can 'get a fix'
on a higher rate ( so long as you can catch the higher rate ) Euro against the GBP
in my case - that you can with HiFx.
I believe 'you can fix' for up to a year with Hifx but as I say - its a bit like taking
a bet that you've caught your favoured exchange rate on a one year high.


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes you can.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Williams2 said:


> Agree Currency fair are the best I've seen. Although I don't think you can 'get a fix'
> on a higher rate ( so long as you can catch the higher rate ) Euro against the GBP
> in my case - that you can with HiFx.
> I believe 'you can fix' for up to a year with Hifx but as I say - its a bit like taking
> a bet that you've caught your favoured exchange rate on a one year high.


YOU select the rate you want with CurrencyFair. You might not get it, but you can choose.


----------



## ScotIberia (Aug 16, 2014)

I have used TransferWise to send a transfer to the US. Was extremely quick and very low fee indeed. I would recommend this for sending anyway in the world, perhaps not necessary for Europe though. Transferwise also has a pretty cool app if you want to use it on your mobile phone or tablet. They are headquartered in London, the transfer is forwarded to Estonia, which seems a bit off but it works great.

Grettings from a fellow Scot, and from Glasgow too!


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola
I used Transferwise today 

SENT OUT	13:33 01 Oct 2014 GMT
TOTAL COST 5000.0 GBP
SERVICE FEE 24.88 GBP
AMOUNT CONVERTED 4975.12 GBP 
RECIPIENT GETS 6393.86 EUR (by local bank transfer)
EXCHANGE RATE 1 GBP = 1.285167 EUR


----------

